#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  tekenprogramma's

## Jeroen de Goei

Je wordt tegenwoordig gek van al die verschillende tekenprogrammas.

De mooie plaatjes worden gemaakt in wissiewik. Dat is wel te converteren naar autocad, maar er is dan echt niet meer normaal mee te werken.
Dan heb je nog S-Cad, via DXF naar DWG. Ook een puinhoop.

En dan heb je nog minicad, helemaal niet te converteren.

En dan moet je als rigger al die programmas maar in huis hebben.
Meestal moet een tekening opnieuw getekend worden.

Zijn er mensen met hetzelfde probleem?

Zijn er Mensen die ook tekenen in Autocad (2005)?

----------


## kokkie

Mmm, Flashlight converteert ook Wysiwyg naar S-Cad, ongetwijfeld via autocad, maar dat maakt dan volgens mij verder niet uit. En normaal gesproken kan ik goed werken aan de hand van hun tekeningen en vind ik ze duidelijker dan de gemiddelde Wysiwyg tekening die ik weleens op productie krijg. Het moet dus toch mogelijk zijn om een werkbare tekening te krijgen.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Het grootste probleem dat ik heb met S-cad naar Autocad is dat het metrische niet overeen komt. 
Ik krijg alleen maar rare maten en die instelling moet omgezet worden bij S-Cad. Maar wat moeten ze bij S-Cad dan instellen om mij goede maten te geven in Autocad?

En WysiWyg heeft een speciale converter om DWG te maken. Maar die is slecht bruikbaar volgens de Wysiwyg gebruikers. En inderdaad. 
Een wysiwyg tekening doet mijn autocad erg langzaam lopen.

En een Wysiwyg tekening wordt tegenwoordig gezien als werktekening.
En dat is het niet. Je kan er mooie 3d plaatjes mee maken, en de klant een project laten zien.
De lichtman kan mooie lampen inhangen en lichtbundels maken.
En vervolgens krijgt de rigger de tekening opgestuurd.
Vervolgens moet die rigger dan een nieuwe werkbare tekening maken, maar dat vindt de klant onzin omdat er toch al een tekening was.
Ja, zo,n K*T wisiewik tekening.

----------


## G-LiTe

Jeroen,

Ik teken nu al ongeveer een jaar of 4 ALLES in op Wysiwyg, dit gaat van 3D's, tot plots tot werktekeningen, aansluitschema's, de hele mikmak.

Wysiwyg heeft zelfs S-CAD verdrongen als standaard werkpakket bij Flashlight/APR Belgie. (Onze vrienden uit het noorden zijn nog niet overstag  :Smile: )

Ik wil graag bestrijden dat je in Wysiwyg geen goed werkbare werktekening kan maken, dit kan evenzeer als in pakketten als Autocad of S-CAD. 

Punt is dat het aanmaken van werktekeningen, zowel qua inhangen/aansluiten van lights als werktekeningen voor het riggen niet echt tot het takenpakket van de gemiddelde lichtontwerper behoort.

Dus sowiso zal je als rigger of als licht-projectleider aan de slag moeten gaan en de bestaande tekeningen reduceren of extra informatie toevoegen tot bruikbare plots voor de werkvloer. 

Dus het bezwaar van de opdrachtgever/klant is ongegrond op dat vlak, ongeacht in welk pakket de tekening werd aangeleverd, er is nog steeds werk aan.

Ik heb zelf een Wyg-design, Vectorworks en Autocad, maar maak in 90% van de gevallen gebruik van Wysiwyg, ook als het enkel om rigging-tekeningen gaat. Als je erg bekend met het pakket kan je er zeer handig en snel mee werken en ook mooie duidelijke tekeningen produceren, maar het vraagt natuurlijk wel enkele minuten en ook enige tijd in je eigen custom-library steken helpt. Het makkelijke en duidelijke isometrische en 3D-facet van Wysiwyg vind ik op dit vlak erg erg handig, iets wat voor mij het gebruik van S-CAD een serieuze no-go maakt. Ook als je bvb. als rigger met een productie moet 'meedenken' en bvb. zichtlijnen voor videoschermen en afstoppingen moet overwegen dan is een 3D-render visualisatie waar je je point of view eender waar kan zetten een conditio sine qua non.

Het enige minpunt aan Wysiwyg op dit vlak is dat de 'CAD-engine' bijlange niet zo uitgebreid is als die van Autocad of zelfs S-CAD. Dit minpunt wordt steeds vaker en vaker geventileerd op diverse gebruikersfora en CAST-software moet zich daar intussen wel degelijk van bewust zijn. Ik verwacht op dat vlak in de toekomst dan ook wel de nodige ontwikkelingen.

Geert

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Hallo Geert,
Ja dat wysiwyg is wel populair aan het worden. En de plaatjes zien er tegek uit. Maar de tekeningen die ik krijg doorgestuurd zijn ook altijd 3D. en dan moet je al je informatie halen uit die tekening.
de maten en gewichten enz.
Geef mij maar een bierviltje met wat krabbels. Van daar uit heb ik de grootste klussen gedaan.

Maar hij gaat op de agenda.
Tijd steken in het ontdekken van Wysiwyg.

----------


## G-LiTe

Jeroen,

Mocht je ooit vast zitten met Wysiwyg of er vragen over hebben, wil ik je altijd verder helpen.

Zonder het een cursus te noemen, want anders krijg ik de vrienden van Tenfeet op mijn dak  :Smile: 

Geert

----------


## Gast1401081

heeft er iemand een demo van wysiwyg, of een linkje naar een oudere versie?

ik begin best benieuwd te worden..

----------


## G-LiTe

Demo van Wysiwyg kan je downloaden op:

http://www.cast-soft.com/cast/software/downloads.jsp

kan je vertellen dat de eerste kennismaking met het programma vaak moeizaam verloopt (hoor ik toch van vele) maar eens je de ins and outs van het programma onder de vinger begint te krijgen gaat er wel een wereld open.

is wel handig om even een aantal minuten met iemand die het kent te zitten. De tutorial is niet echt zo practisch en het verschilt toch aardig met andere tekenpakketen qua structuur en commando's

Geert

----------

